# Visual Basic > Universal Windows Platform and Modern Windows Experience >  [RESOLVED] Host name from IP address (Windows Phone)

## henrikl

Hi,

Can someone please show me how to get the remote host name from the IP address when the remote is a Windows 10 Phone.

When the remote is a Windows computer I can use the following code but it doesnt work when the remote is a Windows Phone.



```
        Dim HostEntry As IPHostEntry = Dns.GetHostEntry(mRemoteIP)
        Dim mRemoteComputer as String = HostEntry.HostName
```

Where mRemoteIP is the IP address of the remote

Thank you in advance

----------


## PlausiblyDamp

There is no reason why every host needs to have a hostname, that is especially true for devices like mobile phones. Even if a device does have a hostname there is also no guarantee that it is discoverable, for this to work over IP it would require the DNS server to have reverse lookups enabled which is often not the case either.

----------


## henrikl

Hi PlausiblyDamp,

Thank you for your reply. I see what you mean with the DNS reverse lookup and that there is no real solution to this.

/Henrik

----------

